# Dawgs/Vandy game thread



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2016)

Im in agreement with Nickel Back that the dawgs win this one today. Have a great game. Dawgs run wild 42-17.


----------



## Horns (Oct 15, 2016)

Vandy has legit defense


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2016)

Having to knock down some overtime today y'all keep me posted on the score please! !!!!!


----------



## Scott G (Oct 15, 2016)

Horns said:


> Vandy has legit defense



This. Their 4 losses have been by an average of less than 4 points. 

GA wins 17-10.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2016)

I think Vandy is going to be a lot tougher than most think. We better be ready to play. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2016)

Sure looked like a missed block in the back on that return.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 15, 2016)

Reggie Davis had to run a 100 yard sprint and then they put him back out to return the kick.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2016)

Need a little play by play fellers.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2016)

7-0 Vandy


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 15, 2016)

Run it up the middle, run it up the middle, 30 yard pass attempt-just get enough for a 1st down and keep it alive.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2016)

This is going to be ugly


----------



## Throwback (Oct 15, 2016)

Go dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2016)

What the heck..... no more play by play.......


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> What the heck..... no more play by play.......



chubb 3 yd run


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2016)

3 and out. mckenzie dropped a 1st down catch


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2016)

vandy gets ball after punt. commercial time


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 15, 2016)

UGA probably would have been called for targeting there.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2016)

Another 3 n out. Godwin can't hold on to the catch


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 15, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> vandy gets ball after punt. commercial time



Vowels by 21. ........


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 15, 2016)

Riley Ridley is a solid WR.  I would like to see Mecole Hardman out there some.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2016)

dogs should just run ball


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 15, 2016)

UGA found some thing was working and promptly went away from it.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 15, 2016)

Good grief


----------



## Throwback (Oct 15, 2016)

45 yard field goal?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2016)

7-3 Vandy

Dawgs playing Vanilla.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2016)

We made a FG!! Yeah baby!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2016)

dogs need an oline


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> We made a FG!! Yeah baby!! Go Dawgs!



Yes we did! Our kicker with the pilot goggles nailed it. Would have been good for a 70 yarder.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 15, 2016)

I really like Riley Ridley, he was out blocking for McKenzie the whole way out.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Yes we did! Our kicker with the pilot goggles nailed it. Would have been good for a 70 yarder.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2016)

dogs need an oline.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2016)

keep going to mckenzie


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2016)

Just having a hard time getting the running game consistent.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2016)

Getting whipped up front by Vandy


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2016)

Ridley on the deflection!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 15, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Getting whipped up front by Vandy



Ask your self why


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 15, 2016)

Pretty sad when it takes luck to beat Vandy.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2016)

Vandy should have declined the penalty.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2016)

Wow he folded Eason up


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2016)

Head to head contact with our QB.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2016)

2 for 2 on FG's!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 15, 2016)

Blankenship ate his Wheaties this week


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2016)

I guess that hit on Eason wasn't targeting?

7-6 Vandy

Dang we're flat.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 15, 2016)

Wow a kickoff through the endzone!!


----------



## Scott G (Oct 15, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Head to head contact with our QB.



That's what happens when you decide to tuck and run and don't know how to slide. Dumb play by Eason.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 15, 2016)

Y'all know it is possible to win a game by kicking field goals right ?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Y'all know it is possible to win a game by kicking field goals right ?



Like the Mizzou game last year.


----------



## Scott G (Oct 15, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Y'all know it is possible to win a game by kicking field goals right ?



Not with Blankenship. He was due. I think those 2 were more luck than skill.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Y'all know it is possible to win a game by kicking field goals right ?



Yup! But it's pretty sad when you have to do that against Vanderbilt! You know that, right?


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 15, 2016)

Ledbetter is making a huge difference already.


----------



## Scott G (Oct 15, 2016)

Carter going beast mode today.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2016)

Mckenzie watching punts roll today.


----------



## Scott G (Oct 15, 2016)

As soon as I brag on Carter.......Busted punt play turns into a 60 yard punt. Good god we need better special teams play.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 15, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Like the Mizzou game last year.



I'm just making sure it's not just me.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2016)

I am just waiting for one side of our stadium to yell "WE" while the other side of the stadium yells "SUCK!".


----------



## Scott G (Oct 15, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Mckenzie watching punts roll today.



That was Godwin. Davis has been returning too. Don't put all the blame on Joystick.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 15, 2016)

Can any of you name one thing UGA is better at than last year?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2016)

Our O line just getting destroyed by Vandy.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Can any of you name one thing UGA is better at than last year?



Well we have come from behind several times. That was something that was non existent the last few years.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2016)

Come on D!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 15, 2016)

I just popped in to see who was poor mouthing UGA already.

Carry on.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2016)

Throw it deep and let's score!


----------



## Scott G (Oct 15, 2016)

I don't understand the run on first down and wasting 30 seconds before the half.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2016)

Dawgs look silly. Flat and Chubb looked tired form the first play.


----------



## Scott G (Oct 15, 2016)

Also, I always thought back to back timeouts was a delay of game penalty? That's twice (Vols and Vandy) a team has iced us with back to back timeouts this year. 

When did this rule change?


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 15, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just popped in to see who was poor mouthing UGA already.
> 
> Carry on.



When someone does work for you, do you tell them they are doing a great job even if they aren't?   The UGA players represent the University and state of Georgia and so do the coaches and I feel like fans and citizens have the right to complain.  I've had people pass away in my life very close to me the past few years, my uncle was a big Dawg fan too.  I wanted the Dawgs to be a pick me up and give me a reason for hope again and an escape from this dreary old world.  So yes I'm bitter when they fail time and time again, but I'll never root for another team, I'm not a bandwagon fan.  I'll watch every game and I'll say how I feel.  I've given players props for good plays, but mostly I have problems with the coaching, which to me has gotten worse.  I keep thinking this will be the game where Chaney finds what works and keeps using it, but he does the same thing every game.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 15, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> When someone does work for you, do you tell them they are doing a great job even if they aren't?   The UGA players represent the University and state of Georgia and so do the coaches and I feel like fans and citizens have the right to complain.  I've had people pass away in my life very close to me the past few years, my uncle was a big Dawg fan too.  I wanted the Dawgs to be a pick me up and give me a reason for hope again and an escape from this dreary old world.  So yes I'm bitter when they fail time and time again, but I'll never root for another team, I'm not a bandwagon fan.  I'll watch every game and I'll say how I feel.  I've given players props for good plays, but mostly I have problems with the coaching, which to me has gotten worse.  I keep thinking this will be the game where Chaney finds what works and keeps using it, but he does the same thing every game.


It's a progression in the works with a new staff and new system.

In so much as your happiness goes, I am very sorry for your loss, but depending on external forces and other people to "pick you up" is a temporary solution. The permanent solution can only come from you.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2016)

Kirby may or may not be the answer. But some times you have to tear down things to build something better. I think he has a good chance at success down there, but only time will tell. I am pulling for him.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> When someone does work for you, do you tell them they are doing a great job even if they aren't?   The UGA players represent the University and state of Georgia and so do the coaches and I feel like fans and citizens have the right to complain.  I've had people pass away in my life very close to me the past few years, my uncle was a big Dawg fan too.  I wanted the Dawgs to be a pick me up and give me a reason for hope again and an escape from this dreary old world.  So yes I'm bitter when they fail time and time again, but I'll never root for another team, I'm not a bandwagon fan.  I'll watch every game and I'll say how I feel.  I've given players props for good plays, but mostly I have problems with the coaching, which to me has gotten worse.  I keep thinking this will be the game where Chaney finds what works and keeps using it, but he does the same thing every game.



Sorry to hear about your loss. I have a 96 year old Aunt at the game today which I helped get her to her seat for Nicholis game. I would love to see her see them win a NC before she passes or at east while she is still has the energy to fight the crowd to go to the game. UGA is at least 2 more recruiting cycles behind them being a threat to any team. Most every fan knew this after the hype of Kirby and the staff wore off. I have worked in an industry that see's complete management turnover about every 24 months. With that said about the time everyone get's with the management process they leave and it all start's all over again. Give this thing some time. Trust me when I tell you this everything this team was used to was gone over night. A lot more going on than we see once a week right now. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2016)

Ok we gave them 10 now let's go get some and not give them anymore.....


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2016)

That looks more like it.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2016)

Nice passes on that drive.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2016)

TD Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2016)

Dawgs lead!

13-10


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 15, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a progression in the works with a new staff and new system.
> 
> In so much as your happiness goes, I am very sorry for your loss, but depending on external forces and other people to "pick you up" is a temporary solution. The permanent solution can only come from you.



I was supposed to go watch my daughter perform in a band competion about 2 hours from home today, but I've been having horrible migraines and what they call icepick headaches.  One hit me last night and it feels like what it sounds like, an icepick shoved into the side of your head, except with a live wire attached to it.  I was afraid to go today, because if I did and had another attack, I would have to had to have my wife drive me home and make her miss it.   So I was hoping I would at least get to watch the Dawgs put it together and give me hope they would be able to win out this year.  

Every little thing helps when you feel like this almost every day.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 15, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs lead!
> 
> 12-10



Go Dawgs!  Nauta is a baller.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2016)

nice run


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2016)

Time to start playing some "grown man" football and put Vandy away.

Let's go!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2016)

Just a great game for both D's... LOL


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2016)

Another FG!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2016)

TD Dores


----------



## Throwback (Oct 15, 2016)

Quiet in here


----------



## Amoo (Oct 15, 2016)

My biggest worry about the Dawg team this year is they seem to play to the level of competition they are playing against.  The biggest Knock on Richt was always his players not getting up for big games, but right now I don't see UGA getting up for any games.  That to me as a fan would be concerning.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2016)

What is there to say.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2016)

Stupid penalty after stupid penalty.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2016)

Fire Kirby Smart!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 15, 2016)

Phantom hold. Much worse happens every play and is not called.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2016)

Fire Shane Beamer!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2016)

LOL Come on Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2016)

Fire Mel Tucker!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2016)

Now, Eason take this team down the field and get the win!!!


----------



## Amoo (Oct 15, 2016)

Eason needed to look for his checkdown there before he threw it away


----------



## Amoo (Oct 15, 2016)

that's going to be another penalty, whoever that was just blatantly shoved him from behind after the hold.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 15, 2016)

Obvious holding


----------



## Throwback (Oct 15, 2016)

Back to throwing bombs to try to win last minute. :-(


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2016)

4th n 1 or it's over


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 15, 2016)

If talent is the reason why UGA is not doing better this year, then is Vandy more talented than UGA?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2016)

This is dawg gone ridiculous


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2016)

Ball game


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 15, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Back to throwing bombs to try to win last minute. :-(



Then run the smallest back you have on short yardage.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2016)

He didn't get it


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2016)

I'd be on the phone with someone in Athens right now if were a Dawg fan.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2016)

I may just call myself. Thanks for screwing up my pick ems


----------



## Throwback (Oct 15, 2016)

Seriously ?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2016)

Who ever called that 3rd down play should be ashamed. Why would you run a play that basically had no chance at success? We flat got outcoached today.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2016)

Isn't this the 3rd time a Bammer has started the game thread and GA has lost?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2016)

Something is terribly wrong with our offense.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 15, 2016)

Lol.......we suck....I still say Chaney sucks and real bad, he has a great running backs has no idea how to use them


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Lol.......we suck....I still say Chaney sucks and real bad, he has a great running backs has no idea how to use them



On a serious note, what's up with Chubb?


----------



## nickel back (Oct 15, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> On a serious note, what's up with Chubb?



The play calling by Chaney....he sucks


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm gone boys going to go bait some deer for tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2016)

Chub has always needed a couple of steps to get going. He is getting covered up as soon as he touches the ball. The problem is, no takes our passing game serious.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 15, 2016)

Lol...... our offensive line absolutely sucks. Gotta give credit to Vandy they wanted it more and flat out played better. There's at least 2 more losses with uf and awwbarn for sure and likely more if they don't wake up. SMH.....


----------



## Duff (Oct 15, 2016)

It's 4 and 1 with the game on the line. 

Chaney: hey, I know, let's put our 140 lb guy at tailback and pitch it to him to bull for a yard. Yea. And let's put our best RB into block for him. Yea

VANDY: Timeout

Chaney: hey, I know, let's put our 140 lb guy at tailback and pitch it to him to bull for a yard. Yea. And let's put our best RB into block for him. They know it's coming. It will for sure work now


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 15, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Lol.......we suck....I still say Chaney sucks and real bad, he has a great running backs has no idea how to use them



I agree, he's not calling plays to the strengths of our players, we seem to do well going up tempo. Not pleased with this staff as of yet. I didn't expect to be in the playoffs but figured 2-4 losses, but more points to be scored and definitely not a loss to bandy. Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2016)

We could lose every game we play the rest of the year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 15, 2016)

UGA = The joke of college football!


----------



## ribber (Oct 15, 2016)

Figured we'd have some lumps this year, but that we'd play with more heart and discipline, at least.
So far, I'm seeing more of the same last 5 years. Poor coaching, poor tackling, no enthusiasm/urgency, etc. 
Vandy layed the wood today and stuck it to us. Their defense looks for real.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 15, 2016)

ribber said:


> Figured we'd have some lumps this year, but that we'd play with more heart and discipline, at least.
> So far, I'm seeing more of the same last 5 years. Poor coaching, poor tackling, no enthusiasm/urgency, etc.
> Vandy layed the wood today and stuck it to us. Their defense looks for real.



No......they Played UGA


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2016)

We suck.


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 15, 2016)

I just hope Kirby isn't as loyal to his coaches as CMR was! I'd fire Beamer tonight and Chaney would have to make serious improvements in his play calling between now and the end of season or he'd be gone too. Today was a joke!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 15, 2016)

Mecole Hardman needs a chance, he can't be worse than Reggie Catchthekickoffatthe3yardlineandgooutofbounds Davis.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2016)

elfiii said:


> We suck.



this


----------



## Horns (Oct 15, 2016)

Vandy has a very good defense. Our OC chose to make stupid calls that essentially lost the game. We had proven in the first quarter that we could throw the ball on first downs so we quit that and kept running the ball up the middle with no hole resulting in no gains and loss of yards. Beamer should be tarred and feathered and ran out of Athens. He should be ashamed to pick up his check.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2016)

td pumpkins


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2016)

Ouch . .


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 15, 2016)

What is it? I can watch any other game on TV and no matter whose playing ,winning or losing, they are flying around and playing with enthusiasm.
Not Georgia,especially at home.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2016)

We better hope it is the players. But you have to give your team a chance to win and some of our play calling took that chance away.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2016)

all you mutz strapped into pine trees be careful out there, and dont jump.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> all you mutz strapped into pine trees be careful out there, and dont jump.



I have shot three fawns so far this year. I may start shooting does too even though they have babies. Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> I have shot three fawns so far this year. I may start shooting does too even though they have babies. Go Dawgs!



That's all I shoot anymore. Those big uns are rough on my back. Im to lazy to drop the tailgate and just one arm those fawns over the top.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2016)

I can't believe the Dawgs haven't utilized Mecole Hardeman. Kid is a beast


----------



## across the river (Oct 15, 2016)

ribber said:


> Figured we'd have some lumps this year, but that we'd play with more heart and discipline, at least.
> So far, I'm seeing more of the same last 5 years. Poor coaching, poor tackling, no enthusiasm/urgency, etc.
> Vandy layed the wood today and stuck it to us. Their defense looks for real.



Yeah they are regular iron curtain.  They gave up 38 to Georgia Tech, 30 to Western Kentucky, and even 24 to Middle Tennessee State.  Georgia's offense is just really that bad. Three maybe four more losses this season.   Folks can keep blaming Richt if it makes them feel better, but lack of talent isn't the issue.  At least not when they are playing Vandy and Nichols State.   You play well and get beat by Bama or Ohio state, then you can say you have less talent.  There is no excuse for what you are seeing this year.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 15, 2016)

BowChilling said:


> I just hope Kirby isn't as loyal to his coaches as CMR was! I'd fire Beamer tonight and Chaney would have to make serious improvements in his play calling between now and the end of season or he'd be gone too. Today was a joke!





This^^^


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 15, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I can't believe the Dawgs haven't utilized Mecole Hardeman. Kid is a beast



Especially on returns and on offense some.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 15, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> We better hope it is the players. But you have to give your team a chance to win and some of our play calling took that chance away.



Coachs and players not on the same page?


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 15, 2016)

Went to the game today.  Spent nearly $1000 for 4 tickets.  (Stub hub...lots of fees)Wonderful seats, could see all the plays as they developed.  One thing I think you all saw was a BAD offensive line especially in the running game.  Now the really bad news...and I am sure not what you want to hear...Eason isn't all that.  Holds on to the ball WAY too long then throws the ball to receivers that are not open.  Saw it all day. Don't want to hear about how many yards he had passing. You could have heard a pin drop as 90 thousand left that stadium.


----------



## Horns (Oct 15, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> Went to the game today.  Spent nearly $1000 for 4 tickets.  (Stub hub...lots of fees)Wonderful seats, could see all the plays as they developed.  One thing I think you all saw was a BAD offensive line especially in the running game.  Now the really bad news...and I am sure not what you want to hear...Eason isn't all that.  Holds on to the ball WAY too long then throws the ball to receivers that are not open.  Saw it all day. Don't want to hear about how many yards he had passing. You could have heard a pin drop as 90 thousand left that stadium.



Eason is progressing well. Remember he is a freshman. He was playing high school football this time last year. One of the biggest problem is lack of talent. Subpar OL play. Poor play calling today. Horrid special teams.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 15, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I can't believe the Dawgs haven't utilized Mecole Hardeman. Kid is a beast



I agree.....


----------



## DSGB (Oct 15, 2016)

Our receivers aren't getting any separation and when they do get open for a split second, Eason doesn't always see it. Better protection from the line would help and the game will slow down for him as he gets more experience.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 15, 2016)

Its been mentioned before a few times but Richt got fired because he wasnt winning SEC Championships with the talent he had year in year out. 1 year later Smart doesnt have any talent?????????? It doesnt add up


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 15, 2016)

Horns said:


> Eason is progressing well. Remember he is a freshman. He was playing high school football this time last year. One of the biggest problem is lack of talent. Subpar OL play. Poor play calling today. Horrid special teams.



Agree. Eason will be just fine. What this O needs is balance.  Not going to happen with LOS play. One week you run for over 300 yards with no passing game. The next week you throw for over 300 yards and no running game. Every aspect of this game was horrid from the coaching, to the play calling at times to penalties etc. Kirby has some work to do and will earn his paycheck. I think UGA is going to be just fine with him. There is no doubt in my mind that he thought he would lose to Vandy this year but he knew he knew exactly what he had to work with. After all he came to town last year and shut down the high powered O we had last year. Go Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 15, 2016)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Its been mentioned before a few times but Richt got fired because he wasnt winning SEC Championships with the talent he had year in year out. 1 year later Smart doesnt have any talent?????????? It doesnt add up



I know.  This is after UGA brought in the #1 TE, the #2 QB, the # 1 athlete (Mecole Hardman who hasn't seen the field)  the #3 JUCO WR (Javon Wims) and only really lost Theus and Houston off the offensive line.   A top 10 OT in Ben Cleveland (6'7"330) and big Solomon Kindley (6'4" 340 are sitting on the bench while Pittman plays the smaller guys.


----------



## Water Swat (Oct 15, 2016)

good effort today dogs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2016)

Wow... Didn't hear but parts of the game. Been traveling up to Yankee land this week and decided to slide into the blind behind the house before dark. Glad I shot a 2 year old doe tonight and have spent the last few hours dealing with her. 

We suck! Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wow... Didn't hear but parts of the game. Been traveling up to Yankee land this week and decided to slide into the blind behind the house before dark. Glad I shot a 2 year old doe tonight and have spent the last few hours dealing with her.
> 
> We suck! Go Dawgs!



You could really be much more efficient in your skinning of deer


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> You could really be much more efficient in your skinning of deer



Says the the Nole that can't shoot a bow!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> You could really be much more efficient in your skinning of deer





Browning Slayer said:


> Says the the Nole that can't shoot a bow!



All I know is I have a ton of work ahead.. One deer in the cooler, de-boned and I'm leaving for Florida on Wednesday morning for 4 days in the Flats.. Glad my wife doesn't mind adding ice to a cooler in the spare bathroom tub while I'm gone..


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ouch . .



tek might just beat the dogs this year


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> You could really be much more efficient in your skinning of deer



I need to teach the boy how to fish and skin deer too


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Says the the Nole that can't shoot a bow!



cause hes an idjit


----------



## bullgator (Oct 15, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> . One deer in the cooler, de-boned and I'm leaving for Florida on Wednesday morning for 4 days in the FlatsD



Where in Florida?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2016)

bullgator said:


> Where in Florida?



St Marks! Red's are on my mind!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> tek might just beat the dogs this year



They should!!!


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 15, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> They should!!!



We won't let you down Slayer.:


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 15, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Says the the Nole that can't shoot a bow!



Son, I could beat a deer to death with a stick, have it deboned in the cooler, drinking beer on a tailgate, before you ever found your arrow.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Son, I could beat a deer to death with a stick, have it deboned in the cooler, drinking beer on a tailgate, before you ever found your arrow.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 16, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Son, I could beat a deer to death with a stick, have it deboned in the cooler, drinking beer on a tailgate, before you ever found your arrow.



That's bold talk for a fat one-eyed nole fan!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 16, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 16, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> That's bold talk for a fat one-eyed nole fan!



Speaking of one eye.....how's the Mrs???


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2016)

I'll be in Nebraska in a few weeks watching bucks chasing does like their on crack. None of this will matter! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 16, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> I'll be in Nebraska in a few weeks watching bucks chasing does like their on crack. None of this will matter! Go Dawgs!



thats beautiful. saw a couple swimming in the marsh out here yesterday. they are lucky bama won. otherwise, they would have gotten water skiing lessons.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 16, 2016)

CMR is still a good man.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> thats beautiful. saw a couple swimming in the marsh out here yesterday. they are lucky bama won. otherwise, they would have gotten water skiing lessons.



 Are those black tail deer out there?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 16, 2016)

I woke up this morning and checked.  Yep. Vandy still won.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 16, 2016)

I didn't catch any of the ballgame. We took little man and met the grandparents up at the Georgia National Fair.

I thought Vandy was going to play us tough. Thought we might be down at half time. I really expected us to pull away in the 4th qtr though. We had no business losing to them. This loss wasn't about a lack of talent. This one is on the coaches. Hope they get it figured out soon.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 16, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> St Marks! Red's are on my mind!



Real Florida


----------



## nickel back (Oct 17, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> then run the smallest back you have on short yardage.





kydawg said:


> something is terribly wrong with our offense.





nickel back said:


> lol.......we suck....i still say chaney sucks and real bad, he has a great running backs has no idea how to use them





spotandstalk said:


> on a serious note, what's up with chubb?





nickel back said:


> the play calling by chaney....he sucks





kydawg said:


> chub has always needed a couple of steps to get going. He is getting covered up as soon as he touches the ball. The problem is, no takes our passing game serious.





duff said:


> it's 4 and 1 with the game on the line.
> 
> Chaney: Hey, i know, let's put our 140 lb guy at tailback and pitch it to him to bull for a yard. Yea. And let's put our best rb into block for him. Yea
> 
> ...



think about it for a min. And you will see the issue


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 17, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Speaking of one eye.....how's the Mrs???



She only has one eye closed so she is sure she has your punkin' head lined up in her signts!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 17, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> St Marks! Red's are on my mind!



I was 20 miles west of you.  That is all part of my forgotten coast florida.  Need more to forget about it again!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 17, 2016)

Players and coaches.
Mostly players.
Except for Eason and Nauta, nobody stood out.
Aint Chubbs fault - NO blocking.
They kicked our rear ends up front.
Mostly players----


----------



## elfiii (Oct 17, 2016)

Chaney is calling plays for the offense he wishes he had, not the offense he currently has.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 17, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Chaney is calling plays for the offense he wishes he had, not the offense he currently has.



sounds like that mouthy slayer just got put in his place.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> sounds like that mouthy slayer just got put in his place.



Pffffttttt... Fire Chaney.. Rehire Richt so we can fire him again!


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 17, 2016)

Tread carefully Bulldog haters.  There are some very thin-skinned UGA fans here and on FB.  

They'll talk smack about your team's woes all day long, but can't handle getting it back.

Some even get so tied up in knots that they defriend you on FB because you post about their UGA boasts and compare it to UGA's actual performance.  Jeezeeee.  Act just like Cam Newton at a presser after a loss.  

Love all my UGA fans in Albenny!  Oooops!  I meant to send my love to the UGA fan in Americus.

.............a blast from the past!

Boudreaux!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 17, 2016)

Boudreaux said:


> Tread carefully Bulldog haters.  There are some very thin-skinned UGA fans here and on FB.
> 
> They'll talk smack about your team's woes all day long, but can't handle getting it back.
> 
> ...



nice drive by.   come stay a while when you can.


----------



## Scott G (Oct 17, 2016)

Boudreaux said:


> Tread carefully Bulldog haters.  There are some very thin-skinned UGA fans here and on FB.
> 
> They'll talk smack about your team's woes all day long, but can't handle getting it back.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the sports forum. So glad you could remember your username and password after an 8 month hiatus to talk about a Dawg loss.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 17, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> Holds on to the ball WAY too long then throws the ball to receivers that are not open.  Saw it all day. Don't want to hear about how many yards he had passing.



That is called being a freshman QB.  It will get better next year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2016)

I don't think I've ever seen a fanbase that's this negative about EVERYTHING the Dawgs do. You have a rookie coach and a true freshman qb, give em a break. Dadgum every play isn't going to be a 30 yd TD run.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 17, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a fanbase that's this negative about EVERYTHING the Dawgs do. You have a rookie coach and a true freshman qb, give em a break. Dadgum every play isn't going to be a 30 yd TD run.



This


----------



## Scott G (Oct 17, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a fanbase that's this negative about EVERYTHING the Dawgs do. You have a rookie coach and a true freshman qb, give em a break. Dadgum every play isn't going to be a 30 yd TD run.


Agreed. I am of the opinion that the majority of the people raising cane are the same ones who were (and still are) bitter about Richt getting fired.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 17, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a fanbase that's this negative about EVERYTHING the Dawgs do. You have a rookie coach and a true freshman qb, give em a break. Dadgum every play isn't going to be a 30 yd TD run.



Who is negative? We suck and that should be clear to everybody.

In other news today Richt left the cupboard bare for CKS.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2016)

We cant win for losing. Half this bunch accuse us of being over optimistic and half accuse us of being over pessimistic.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a fanbase that's this negative about EVERYTHING the Dawgs do. You have a rookie coach and a true freshman qb, give em a break. Dadgum every play isn't going to be a 30 yd TD run.



I have several lifelong friends that are life long dawgs fans** that have said they are going to cheer and support alabama now because they're "sick of supporting a losing team" and "Want to cheer for a winning team"

Get on that bandwagon folks.  when the wheels eventually fall off it again (AND THEY WILL) then were will you  be? 

be funny if they buy a bunch of alabama gear then they go tango uniform. 

** none of these folks actually went to UGA


----------



## elfiii (Oct 17, 2016)

Throwback said:


> ** none of these folks actually went to UGA



Ding! Ding! Ding!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 17, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Dadgum every play isn't going to be a 30 yd TD run.



It should be, because Nick Chuuuuubbbbb!!!!!Sony Micheeeeeellllll!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 17, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> We cant win for losing. Half this bunch accuse us of being over optimistic and half accuse us of being over pessimistic.



You were overly optimistic (as a fan base) right up until you realized you were, then you became overly pessimistic.

It's nothing new.  It's the Gawja way.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs! We suck most folks who had a little bit of sense knew we sucked before the year started. Kirby sucked up it up this week but so be it he's a freshmen too! Let's let this play out and see where we are in a few years. But be ready fellow Dawg fans there will be some players leaving after this season. Don't get caught up in the negative it's all part of the process. Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 17, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! We suck most folks who had a little bit of sense knew we sucked before the year started. Kirby sucked up it up this week but so be it he's a freshmen too! Let's let this play out and see where we are in a few years. But be ready fellow Dawg fans there will be some players leaving after this season. Don't get caught up in the negative it's all part of the process. Go Dawgs!



In other words - We suck this year. We might suck less next year. Or maybe the year after that.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2016)

I think several will be shown the door after the season is over.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2016)

elfiii said:


> In other words - We suck this year. We might suck less next year. Or maybe the year after that.



We may suck a little less next year but we will still suck. But maybe just maybe we beat Vandy by a fg......


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 17, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a fanbase that's this negative about EVERYTHING the Dawgs do. You have a rookie coach and a true freshman qb, give em a break. Dadgum every play isn't going to be a 30 yd TD run.



Lose to Boston College on Nov. 11 at home at Doak Walker and you will understand.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> Lose to Boston College on Nov. 11 at home at Doak Walker and you will understand.


----------



## Horns (Oct 17, 2016)

Play calling and special teams cost UGA a loss. Personally I don't see why we are paying a special teams coach with such poor on field performance. That is all


----------



## Throwback (Oct 17, 2016)

Horns said:


> Play calling and special teams cost UGA a loss. Personally I don't see why we are paying a special teams coach with such poor on field performance. That is all




ill do it. 

"run that ball back"

wheres my check?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> Lose to Boston College on Nov. 11 at home at Doak Walker and you will understand.



Been there, done that


NC State, Wake Forest, BC have given us those losses before. I'm not talking about the entire fanbase but there are a couple on here that criticize EVERY single play call or decision that the Ga coaches make. They did it with Richt and Bobo and are now directing the same toward Smart and co.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2016)

Then you have those like Charlie, Slayer and Elfiii that swear Ga will win it all EVERY year.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 17, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Then you have those like Charlie, Slayer and Elfiii that swear Ga will win it all EVERY year.



Ignernt thug.^


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 17, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Ignernt thug.^



SpotandStalk he be a tug........


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> You were overly optimistic (as a fan base) right up until you realized you were, then you became overly pessimistic.
> 
> It's nothing new.  It's the Gawja way.



The above post is as far off base as anyone you will ever see on here. Doesn't surprise me though. If you kept up, you would know that most of said it was going to be a tough year. Most predicted 4 or more losses. We will not meet that goal the way it looks now, but don't act like the majority of Dawg fans were in here predicting winning the East.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> The above post is as far off base as anyone you will ever see on here. Doesn't surprise me though. If you kept up, you would know that most of said it was going to be a tough year. Most predicted 4 or more losses. We will not meet that goal the way it looks now, but don't act like the majority of Dawg fans were in here predicting winning the East.



Idjits Charlie!!! Can't tell them nothing. They all thugs!


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 17, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Welcome to the sports forum. So glad you could remember your username and password after an 8 month hiatus to talk about a Dawg loss.



Has it been 8 months?!  Wow, seems more like a year.

BTW, LES MILES is GONE.............


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 17, 2016)

Go Dawgs learning in their freshmen season!


----------



## across the river (Oct 17, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> The above post is as far off base as anyone you will ever see on here. Doesn't surprise me though. If you kept up, you would know that most of said it was going to be a tough year. Most predicted 4 or more losses. We will not meet that goal the way it looks now, but don't act like the majority of Dawg fans were in here predicting winning the East.




If I remember correctly there were some people that said Georgia would win it all in 3 years.  UGA was the new Alabama.   Kirby was different than Muschamp, and so on and so on.  If I knew how to attach some old threads I would go back and pull them up.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 17, 2016)

across the river said:


> If I remember correctly there were some people that said Georgia would win it all in 3 years.  UGA was the new Alabama.   Kirby was different than Muschamp, and so on and so on.  If I knew how to attach some old threads I would go back and pull them up.



I heard all the way from Americus that Kirby was a true dog and that was the missing component.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 17, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> We cant win for losing. Half this bunch accuse us of being over optimistic and half accuse us of being over pessimistic.



We DAWGS need not care what circling gnats think.  Just swat and move along!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 17, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Ignernt thug.^




You are being too kind.  You left out such descriptive words as: keyboard punk, www.dimwitt.com, nolesbedumb.com and on and on.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 17, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Been there, done that
> 
> 
> NC State, Wake Forest, BC have given us those losses before. I'm not talking about the entire fanbase but there are a couple on here that criticize EVERY single play call or decision that the Ga coaches make. They did it with Richt and Bobo and are now directing the same toward Smart and co.




Your examples were NEVER the worst team in the conference the year you lost to them.  I chose BC as my example this year because they seem to be the worst team in the ACC and you play them at home.  If you do happen to lose that game this year (I seriously doubt it), I am going to get back with you and see if you are ready to say "Thats OK Jimbo, we will get em next time"


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2016)

Boudreaux said:


> I heard all the way from Americus that Kirby was a true dog and that was the missing component.



Never heard anything close to that. We said he was gonna be a good recruiter and that turned out to be true. Most of us on here said we would withhold judgment on his coaching. Course I don't go to Americus very often. Speaking of not very often, where in the world you been?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2016)

across the river said:


> If I remember correctly there were some people that said Georgia would win it all in 3 years.  UGA was the new Alabama.   Kirby was different than Muschamp, and so on and so on.  If I knew how to attach some old threads I would go back and pull them up.



So you are saying that the 3 years are up? I never said that, because I don't know.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> Your examples were NEVER the worst team in the conference the year you lost to them.  I chose BC as my example this year because they seem to be the worst team in the ACC and you play them at home.  If you do happen to lose that game this year (I seriously doubt it), I am going to get back with you and see if you are ready to say "Thats OK Jimbo, we will get em next time"



Ga Tech beat us last year and they were probably the worst team in the conference.



You dont see me constantly bashing Jimbo and every decision he makes. You also didn't see me on the forum calling for his head. 




Anyone taking odds on how long before the fire CKS threads appear?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2016)

Wonder why UGA fans ever post. We should just read what the experts on tell us what we are thinking. I don't know what their problem is. Maybe they are upset that people on a forum with Georgia in the name are homers and like our team.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 17, 2016)

at least Tek beat Vandy this year; and decisively.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ga Tech beat us last year and they were probably the worst team in the conference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As bad as I hate to say it another forum I frequent there was one about mid way through the 4th quarter Sat.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 18, 2016)

Richt lost to Vanderbilt  twice


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 18, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder why UGA fans ever post. We should just read what the experts on tell us what we are thinking. I don't know what their problem is. Maybe they are upset that people on a forum with Georgia in the name are homers and like our team.



This!!!


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Speaking of not very often, where in the world you been?



Well, one place I've actually been is to KY - Pikeville to be exact!

Job at the bank has expanded, keeping me busy there.  Plus a 9 year old in karate and lacrosse eats up time.  And even more time with me trying to figure out his 4th grade common core math homework!

I've bought a piece of property in Elberton near the lake house, and have also bought a tractor and implements, so have been spending a lot of time getting that property in shape with fire breaks, burning, food plots, deer stands, etc.

And I've leased a pit blind in NELA so have been pulling out all the old, scuffed decoys and repainting them because I'll need 6 dozen or more around that blind to get the ducks attention.

I'm now a deacon at the church so spending some time there as well.

And I try to spend some time with the wife on occasion as well.

Just popped in to post about our 8th Annual Youth Waterfowl Initiative in the waterfowling forum and decided to drive by here.

Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 18, 2016)

Boudreaux said:


> Well, one place I've actually been is to KY - Pikeville to be exact!
> 
> Job at the bank has expanded, keeping me busy there.  Plus a 9 year old in karate and lacrosse eats up time.  And even more time with me trying to figure out his 4th grade common core math homework!
> 
> ...



Good deal man! Glad to hear all is going well! I know all about them young'ins at that age. I'm taking my 8 year old tomorrow for 4 days to chase Redfish! Can't wait until he hooks up with one for the 1st time! 

Don't be such a stranger!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 18, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Idjits Charlie!!! Can't tell them nothing. They all thugs!



Ban em all!


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Good deal man! Glad to hear all is going well! I know all about them young'ins at that age. I'm taking my 8 year old tomorrow for 4 days to chase Redfish! Can't wait until he hooks up with one for the 1st time!
> 
> Don't be such a stranger!



Man, that's going to be awesome!  Take pictures and video if you can.  You won't believe how they'll change in 2 years and how much fun both of you will have sitting down looking back on the pictures just 2 years later.  Mine turns 10 in 2 weeks!   Got an eye on a cull 5 point buck that a friend has been watching hoping to get him his first buck this weekend.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 18, 2016)

Boudreaux said:


> Man, that's going to be awesome!  Take pictures and video if you can.  You won't believe how they'll change in 2 years and how much fun both of you will have sitting down looking back on the pictures just 2 years later.  Mine turns 10 in 2 weeks!   Got an eye on a cull 5 point buck that a friend has been watching hoping to get him his first buck this weekend.



Oh heck, he's grown so fast and pics are always a must! I took him down in the Spring and he was a lure slinging machine and caught a bunch of trout and spanish. We've been sitting behind the house with a crossbow wanting him to get a good shot on his 1st deer but have yet to make it happen. Looks like we'll move over to the 300 blackout and let him draw 1st blood!


----------



## Scott G (Oct 18, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Richt lost to Vanderbilt  twice



Yep. Last time the Dawgs actually lost on homecoming was Vandy.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 18, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> SpotandStalk he be a tug........



After this past Saturday, you may wanna think about changing that avatar.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 18, 2016)

If saying we suck is negative, call me negative.
Truth has set me free.
I'll pull for my dawgs .
Just trying to rationalize why we suck.
Got it- Richt's recruits.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 18, 2016)

I still can't believe we lost to Vanderbilt! Vanderbilt, y'all!   

Hopefully we can win on out and at least make the Belk Bowl again.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 18, 2016)

i see the dogs in birmingham, or shreeveport, if lucky. so sad.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 18, 2016)

Boudreaux said:


> Well, one place I've actually been is to KY - Pikeville to be exact!
> 
> Job at the bank has expanded, keeping me busy there.  Plus a 9 year old in karate and lacrosse eats up time.  And even more time with me trying to figure out his 4th grade common core math homework!
> 
> ...



Good for you Bradley. Glad to see you finally surface for air. You ain't missed nothing while you been gone.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 18, 2016)

dang. boudreaux does sound busy. glad im an banker hating atheist who cant shoot flying objects well.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> dang. boudreaux does sound busy. glad im an banker hating atheist who cant shoot flying objects well.




I never said I could shoot very well.....

But I do try hard.  My thought is that I bought the gun and the shells to SHOOT 'em.  If I was a good shot I'd get to shoot 6 times and limit out.  That's no fun.  So I mentally challenge myself, and that way I get to shoot a box or two of shells before limiting out.

elfiii - nothing seems to have changed here with the real basket of deplorables!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 18, 2016)

Boudreaux said:


> elfiii - nothing seems to have changed here with the real basket of deplorables!



We saved a prime spot just for you. No basket of deplorables is complete without an LSU fan and we don't want to be considered lacking.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2016)

elfiii said:


> We saved a prime spot just for you. No basket of deplorables is complete without an LSU fan and we don't want to be considered lacking.




I'm the biggest deplorable I know.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 19, 2016)

Boudreaux said:


> I'm the biggest deplorable I know.



That's just cuz you ignant!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Oct 19, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> The above post is as far off base as anyone you will ever see on here. Doesn't surprise me though. If you kept up, you would know that most of said it was going to be a tough year. Most predicted 4 or more losses. We will not meet that goal the way it looks now, but don't act like the majority of Dawg fans were in here predicting winning the East.



Do you live in Ga or Ky?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 19, 2016)

Boudreaux said:


> I'm the biggest deplorable I know.



That's just because you haven't been around me lately. If you had you would realize you need to redouble your efforts to catch me. 



MudDucker said:


> That's just cuz you ignant!



Yeah but he's our ignant deplorable. If anybody else says it we'll rip their lungs out.


----------

